# How do I make a pdf from a Quark document?



## crsikes (Feb 12, 2006)

I need to create a pdf from a Quark document, to be printed in a newspaper. The document is in grayscale and includes images. I do have Acrobat but I don't know how to do this!  Can someone tell me how to do it?
Caroline


----------



## sgould (Feb 12, 2006)

What system and computer?

If OSX you can choose to save as a pdf from the Print window.


----------



## crsikes (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm on OS10 but this pdf needs to be sent to a newspaper for print. My understanding is that it has to be created from Acrobat Distiller because of, well, I'm not really sure. Image resolution? Unfortunately I just don't know that much about this ...


----------



## crsikes (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm on a G5 on OS10.

Thanks for your help ...


----------



## mdnky (Feb 12, 2006)

If it has to be distilled, then you'll need to acquire Acrobat (the paid version).  That or ditch Quark and grab a copy of InDesign (good PDF export capability in CS and later versions).  

You can try try print to PDF option first, then send it to the paper and see if it'll work.  I've sent such PDFs to a variety of production houses on differing machines (4-color, single color, digital presses, copier-based, etc.) and haven't had an issue yet&#8212;then again that could be attributed to luck.  Doesn't cost anything and the newspaper should be able to tell mighty quickly if the file is usable or not.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 12, 2006)

If QuarkXPress uses Apple's "Print" diaglog instead of it's own proprietary print dialog, then you can choose "Save PDF as Postscript..." from the "PDF" button in the lower left-hand corner of the Print dialog box.  This will save out a raw postscript file that can then be distilled using Acrobat Distiller for a high-quality PDF.


----------



## Clivey (Feb 13, 2006)

Quark has it's own pdf maker (JAWS). I have no experience of it, I use Acrobat...
Use export as pdf and work your way from there.
Acrobat Pro is a good option (but somewhat overkill for a one off .

Check out the Quark forum on the Quark website, it walks you through. It also tells you the best working practice.
ATB


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 13, 2006)

Export an eps file and Distill that. Make sure you distill the eps file as PDF/X-1a. It's the best printer format pdf because it will not allow the rip to complete if there are file errors.

Then get InDesign. It exports PDF and PDF/X-1a files natively.

I find Quark's export pdf option creates files that are at least 5 times larger than files directly exported from InDesign.


----------



## BGprinting (Feb 27, 2006)

I receive pdf all day long from various client. I wish they would just call us and ask how to do it. The facts are no pdf settings work for all printers. Many settings depend on the device used for final imaging although the x-1 variety are ripped to a baseline of attributes that will work for many. Your newspapers prep department should be happy to tell you how they would like them many will have a setting file they can email you if using acrobat. I prefer to print my quark files to disk. You will end up with a .ps file which acrobat will usually handle pretty well. If you use the export as eps as suggested also dont forget macs own preview will rip that right into a pdf for you.


----------

